# Anyone know where I can find a good, realistic goat mask



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Goats-R-Us maybe????

I saw these on ebay...do you think one of these might work?:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/adult-goat-mask-headpiece-latex-horns-wig-nose-beast-costume-accessory-/150892535682?pt=US_Costume_Accessories&hash=item2321e55f82

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Goat-Full-Mask-Adult-Accessory-/390461291031?pt=US_Costume_Accessories&hash=item5ae94e7a17


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Goats-R-Us maybe????
> 
> I saw these on ebay...do you think one of these might work?:
> 
> ...



those are fine masks on their own, but they are trying to make them look evil. That's what I'm not really interested in. I'm more looking for unsettling than menacing. Thanks though


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

if only this weren't so expensive

http://www.nightstalkerproductions.com/orderbaph.htm


----------



## LOTH (Oct 7, 2011)

Have a look at www.compositeeffects.com. Dont know how much you want to spend but the have a really good goat mask there.


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

LOTH said:


> Have a look at www.compositeeffects.com. Dont know how much you want to spend but the have a really good goat mask there.



thanks for the recommendation but it's not really what I'm looking for. It's a great mask but I'm looking for one that's one for animalistic, like the one I posted above.

And wow, that's a lot of money too


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

LordMoe said:


> thanks for the recommendation but it's not really what I'm looking for. It's a great mask but I'm looking for one that's one for animalistic, like the one I posted above.
> 
> And wow, that's a lot of money too


maybe this one from shattered fx.

http://shatteredfx.com/?q=node/21


----------



## Dirtnap13 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know if this would be along the lines of what you're looking for but, here goes:

http://www.northfur.ca/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=83_86&products_id=528


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

My BFs brother is obsessed with wanting to dress up like a goat man and freak people out, lol. I got him this foam latex appliance from Halloween Express a few years ago. Unfortunately, we dont have a costume for it yet so its been sitting there waiting patiently. It really is awesome looking and I wish I had the original picture insert, it got lost somehow.

I believe it is called "real skin".Heres an example of the type of product not actual, the goat one has a chin piece too;
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/real-skin-vampire-makeup-kit-p-16056.html

Not much else info Im afraid  But I did come across this earlier this year and thought it looked great too, though a different look.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/adult-goat-...pt=US_Costume_Accessories&hash=item53ee978b96


----------

